
Ask HN: Good Basic Accounting Book for Entrepreneurs - cgherb911
I'm a engineer by training doing a start up.  I find myself suddenly in charge of our companies books.  We're extremely small and I'm managing alright with a single accounting class and Quickbooks software.  Please recommend any blogs, books, or sites that can "upgrade" my accounting knowledge and keep our books straight for investors to come in.
======
jacquesm
get yourself an outside bookkeeper and another accountant.

That's really a total waste of time and effort, also you will not be
maximizing your use of tax breaks and such. I know this is not what you are
asking for but some things you are better off outsourcing, this is one of
those, same with legal stuff (though a bit of basic knowledge certainly
helps).

~~~
cgherb911
Thanks for your input!

